# DTE WARNING



## fredjara (Aug 23, 2004)

I purchased a 2015 Frontier (SV) and was wondering if all models have the DTE warning on the instrument cluster. I let mine pretty much run out of gas, the low fuel light was steadily glowing, and no DTE warning flashed.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

fredjara said:


> I purchased a 2015 Frontier (SV) and was wondering if all models have the DTE warning on the instrument cluster. I let mine pretty much run out of gas, the low fuel light was steadily glowing, and no DTE warning flashed.


Hey Fred,

You Ignored the Brightly Glowing Low Fuel Alert, and still let your New Frontier Run Out Of Gas!!!!

My '13 SVV6 doesn't have the DTE.

I recommend useing the Fuel Gauge, and when the Gauge Needle Hit's 1/4 Tank, then Get Filled up. I've been doing it that way for a long long time,, and it's never failed me yet.

Going Lower than 1/4 Tank is more or less a Fool's Game. Running the Tank Close to Empty isn't very good for the Fuel Pump Either.

The more the Electronic's the more there is to go wrong.

Be Happy, Don't Worry, and use the Standard Fuel Gauge that's been around for a long long time, and don't ignore the Low Fuel Warning.

Good Luck


----------



## fredjara (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Barney,
I did it on purpose. I had a fuel can in the bed of the truck. I was just trying to see if it had a DTE warning. Either mine did not come equipped with one, or it is malfunctioning. I had an 05 Frontier and it had a trip computer on it, however, I never let it run out of gas. In fact I never saw the DTE warning on it flashing.
Thanks for your reply though.


----------

